# Target Nationals results



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Anyone have a link to the results.

According to Andrew Fagan on FB, he won the Field Champs yesterday but I would like to see some scores for others. Hopefully we won't have a repeat of the 3D champs and get results 3 days after the Nationals are over. Usually Al Wills is pretty quick to post them up.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

joining and totally agree

reed


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Results are up. A little bit later then normal but at least they are out. Thanks goes out to the volunteers doing the work....

http://www.archerycanada.ca/en/outd...8-2011-canadian-archery-championships-results


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

wow hardly anyone shot. guess thats why it was only one day


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Reed said:


> wow hardly anyone shot. guess thats why it was only one day


There is no easy answer to the field event which happens to be my favorite. In my case the fact that it was only 1 day instead of 2 is 1 of the deciding factors for not traveling to Nationals this year. I can see the field event being totally eliminated from Nationals very soon. Real sad but hardly any of the Provinces seem to want to promote it since everyone want's to shoot 3D instead.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I think if it were IFAA field it would attract more shooters. More of those shoots local to people than any FITA field rounds.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

The target results are up from day one.... Great work guys.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

NockOn said:


> There is no easy answer to the field event which happens to be my favorite. In my case the fact that it was only 1 day instead of 2 is 1 of the deciding factors for not traveling to Nationals this year. I can see the field event being totally eliminated from Nationals very soon. Real sad but hardly any of the Provinces seem to want to promote it since everyone want's to shoot 3D instead.


I had planned on shooting the field portion of nationals till I saw it was one day only. Not worth the drive


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Congratulation to Casandra Vallière, junior woman and member at my club. Boucherville,Qc. Gold in Fita with a score of 1299 and Gold in Field with a Canadian record 352/432


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

x-hunta said:


> I think if it were IFAA field it would attract more shooters. More of those shoots local to people than any FITA field rounds.


This might be true for the Province of Ontario but the rest of Canada shoots FITA Field for the time being.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

any idea how ther rest of the shoot turned out??


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Just Tidbits from guys on FB...


----------



## apapig (Jan 6, 2011)

*no results*

Come on guys, lets try ands keep tournament results in the forefront. Archery is having enough trouble with a following as is . I think if we volunteer to do various jobs keep them up to date. People are losing interest, we must try to build interest in tournament results so lets keep the watchers in the loop ! Scores were originally posted the same day as the shoot, now we are lucky to see them the same week. Lets stay on top of it !


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Its part the clubs responsibility, they need to get the results sent off to the webmaster to be put up.


----------



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

*Results on Sask Archery*

Link on:
http://www.saskarchery.com/


----------

